# Things Co-Workers Do That Drive You CRAZY!



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, for the umpteenth-millionth time, I walk into the kitchen at work today and someone has used the last sheet off the paper towel roll and not put a new one on, even though there is a case of paper towel rolls RIGHT IN THE KITCHEN! Why do people do this? It happens with office supplies of all kinds - someone takes the last pen in the cabinet, doesn't bother to tell anyone, and (to top it off) leaves the empty box there so at a casual glance, you appear to have a supply of pens. And don't even start me on the toilet paper issues!!! Arrggghhhh!

Yes, it's minor in the great scheme of things, but some days, you just want to smack someone.

Feel free to vent about similar incidents here


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ohhh, I could type all day on this one. I had a guy eat a Twinkie OFF OF MY DESK when I was at the bathroom. I rarely eat crapfood, and it was the last one. I wanted to strangle him...he is/was the office slacker and was a jerk in all areas. Urrgghh...to me, stealing is stealing: whether it's a Twinkie or a laptop. 
Same office: a lesbian liked me. I politely ignored her flirtations. One day,she said she had something to tell me in secret. She leaned in to whisper in my ear and stuck her tongue in my ear...then scampered away, giggling! 
After *washing out my ear in the bathroom sink**, I found her, and told her if she ever touched my again, I would beat her to a pulp, and once I was done with her, my hubby would then give her some more. 
On the nicer side, my pet peeve was people who would eat very stinky lunches at their desk, and then leave the nasty smelling garbage in their trashcan all day, festering. I have a very sensitive sense of smell, and smelling that onionly sub sandwich for 5 hours was not cool. Of course, I couldn't say anything about it, beacuse then I look nutsy. Also, people routinely would steal coffee mugs, plates..I had my entire lunch stolen out of the fridge once. It was nuts. Everyone was partying with each other after work, coming in all hung-over the next day...but those were the people who all got raises, trips to Paris, etc. I am so glad I am out of there. Nepotism City.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Okay, for the umpteenth-millionth time, I walk into the kitchen at work today and someone has used the last sheet off the paper towel roll and not put a new one on, even though there is a case of paper towel rolls RIGHT IN THE KITCHEN! *Why do people do this? *


one word in my head: laziness


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I talk to myself. Drives me NUTS!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a coworker that frequently forwards emails full of false and misleading information (often political). I finally told him to never send me anything unless he checks the info out on Snopes.com first.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I talk to myself. Drives me NUTS!


ya i hear you jeff but whats worst is i never get an answer


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> I have a coworker that frequently forwards emails full of false and misleading information (often political). I finally told him to never send me anything unless he checks the info out on Snopes.com first.


I have a coworker who regularly comes to me to tell me that Mars will be big as the moon, because a friend emailed it to him. It's the same situation, but his references are out of date by three or four years.



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I talk to myself. Drives me NUTS!


LOL!

My biggest peeve is the guy who rinses and spits after he eats in the break room sink! Ugh... he also eats with his fingers, dangling food in front of his face and gnawing at it like a rat, spits out chunks of whatever into his hand... and don't get me started on the belching during meals. Not a huge wonder why he's divorced.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I'm SOOOO glad I work at home.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Wow and I just get nuts when tools dont get put back


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I talk to myself. Drives me NUTS!


I know what you mean Jeff.
But I usually argue with myself and half the time I lose the argument.

What do co-workers do that drive me crazy.
All some of them have to do is show up for work.


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

A colleague of mine, sitting at the desk behind me always tells us what she's just said on the phone when she's taken a 'stupid' query, even though we can all hear what she's told them and can therefore work out what they've asked. Every time. Sometimes she even makes bits of the conversation up, saying she told them something we all know she didn't say.

Just don't tell me, I heard you already.

Grrrrrr


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's one from one of my co-workers: "I had to come upstairs because Greg is clipping his nails at his desk and I can't _stand_ the sound of nails being clipped!"

I didn't ask, but I assumed she meant he was clipping his fingernails, not his toenails:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ohhhh boy...where to start!?

this last job i had was working for mcdonalds...i know i should have thought twice about working for the clown once again. but among all the harrasment, there was something that stood out to me. all he did was come in and talk about all his sexual fantasies...and some of them were just disgusting! but when he did talk about it, all the guys flocked to him leaving me to man the grill alone!

i am so glad I'm on dissability and SSI now! :lolkin:


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I worked as a photographer in the field. We each had our own set up for the main equipment we used. Sometimes we would need more than one unit, so we would borrow the unit of whomever was off that day. Every time mine was used my equipment was either put away incorrectly so it was susceptible to damage, or part of it was missing. I would drive 2 hours to get to my job site only to find I was missing a piece of equipment.

I also HATE working with people who wear too much cologne or perfume. I have allergies really bad and it gives me a terrible headache. Why would you want people to be able to smell you coming from a block away? A LITTLE BIT people, just a little bit will do the trick. 

I am also glad I do not work in/with the public any more.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I finally have a good job, but there are somethings i can't overlook:

1. someone just flicks their boogers all over the walls and mirror in the only private bathroom we have (where you go when you have LOUD business to do).

2. I can't say I'm against it, but people also f**k in that bathroom, and they do an ok job of cleaning it up, but 1. they take forever and 2. they leave hand prints and sometimes a face print on the mirror. It just grosses me out to think where I'm washing my hands someone was doing it like THAT right there.

3. The usual kitchen slobs AND the passive aggressive note posters reprimanding said slobs. I should post a note that says "Please don't post any more passive aggressive notes, they are ineffective and are creating a mess."


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

At one place I worked there was someone who kept swiping slices of my pizza when I left it in the 'fridge. Notes on the box didn't help. One day I substituted Alpo for the sausage on the leftover pizza - sure enough, the thief struck again. I left a note on the box asking the perp how he/she enjoyed the dog food pizza. The thievery stopped after that.


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

I have become the scurge of the set at work. So I am the one I hate the most I have made us film the same part 10 times because I swear during the filming.

Hey I know it is what others do but I swear the director and cameraman are going to kill me.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

DC, OMG, LMAO!!!

Otaku, you are my hero!:googly:

I am so glad I bumped this thread up


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that I'm 99% sure that DC and I don't work at the same place. LOL


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I worked with a woman who played church music at her desk and sang along. I know some people like church music, but it's not my favorite, and I'd have headaches by the end of the day. If I'd ever mention Halloween, or a prop I was working on, to anyone else, she'd raise her hands and start praying out loud for me and my devil worshipping sins. I know she was the real thing, cause she attended school for six weeks, one night a week, and they made her a minister.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Breathe


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Just because you had a Barbie Dream House as a child,does not mean you are a qualified Interior Designer..........
Do not tell me your opinion on color ,placement of furniture, or accessories in the furniture department of the store. I have been doing this for 20 years,I think I know what I'm doing.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Johnny Thunder said:


> Breathe


wow that was the first thing I thought of too, I really wish they would stop doing that


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

There is someone at work who drives me nuts..and this is hard to explain, but here goes:
She lip syncs me. What that means is, say she comes up and asks me a question like how to do something in the computer or where a certain item is located or kept or distributed whatever..I'll answer and say something like "It's in the cabinet, but they lock it after 5PM"..and the whole time I'm say it, WHILE I'm saying it her lips will move mouthing the words I'm saying silently at the same time I'm saying them, then say "Oh OK, I thought so.."

1. If you knew the answer well enough to lip sync it like an air guitarist, why ask me in the first place?

2. She has very VERY bad breath and when we haveto discuss something displayed on one computer monitor, I find it hard to breath.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

One co-worker of mine, out of the blue, would ask me questions that pertain to her personal life.."why are guys like this...." or "my mom is so mean, with all these rules...", I usually don't give my opinions because 1) I don't sugar coat them, and 2) probably not what she wants to hear, so I say, "dunno". One day she just kept urking me about how mean her mom is with curfews and what-not, so I said "Hey, first off, do you pay rent? No. Do you pay ANY bills for the house? No. You are 27 and still living with mommy (not that is a bad thing)...so until you contribute to the household income it's her house, her rules"...oy....and THOSE kind of conversations went on for almost a year.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

One guy at work insists on referring to the boss by his job title, "Buck the manager" which, since the boss is the only person there named Buck, dosen't make a lot of sense to me. It's not like anybody is gonna get confused as to who he means.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Are you sure your co-worker is saying "Buck the manager" in a respectful way? I mean, with my tired eyes the first word could easily be something else.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hauntiholik said:


> Are you sure your co-worker is saying "Buck the manager" in a respectful way? I mean, with my tired eyes the first word could easily be something else.


LOL, Haunti, you may be on to something there

Frstvamp1r, you remind me of a co-worker I had many years ago who used to complain regularly about his life, his girlfriend, his family, you name it. I was sympathetic at first and made what I thought were sensible suggestions since he kept asking for advice, but he kept coming back with the same litany of woes over several months. One day I got really annoyed and said "How many years of your life are you going to waste waiting to be happy?" He got this stunned expression and I followed up with "Don't you think life is too short to spend it being unhappy?". I don't know if he took it to heart and decided to change his attitude, but at least he never complained to me again.


----------

